# Joe kurz report



## SCPO (Oct 30, 2009)

just got back from first hunt at jk. weather was bad. rained molst of day tues so didn't get to put stand in. wed and thur kind of hot. windy and started to drizzel this morning. i had gout in right foot so i just hunted close to road. did meet TOMBOYBOOTS there. let me tell you she hunts hard. i don't think 3 of us could tag up and keep up with her. she still needs to learn to take her gun in when putting up a stand. she can give you a better report than i can. 64 had signed in as of this morning. several does and i know one big buck had been checked. plus one small buck that got him a ticket and spot in hall of shame. those hunting second hunt should be in prime of the rut. good luck and maybe tbb can add something


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 30, 2009)

i was there wensday and yesterday didnt have any luck either maybe get drawn agian and try agian


----------



## dad238 (Oct 30, 2009)

no luck here either i saw 4 spikes a nice 4  pointer and a doe only hunted 2 days though. i also had a hunter come off some privet land and hunt in the area i was in he was so close i moved to another location was pretty mad but what do ya do? in all it was a good hunt saw deer everytime in the stand.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2009)

I feel real sure there will be some good reports comin` out any time...


----------



## JBird227 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cant wait for the bowhunt in Nov.!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2009)

Here ya go, folks.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=433538


----------



## SCPO (Oct 30, 2009)

nic
saw your post where she got a 10 pt today. she hunted hard for it. i was at check station tues when she walked up. i  said i know you, i saw you on woody's. told her couple spots to hunt.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 31, 2009)

Cheers to Tomboy Boots scoring herself a 10-pt. wallhanger.  Look forward to seeing some photos of it.  Good luck to everyone else hunting JK.


----------



## anicho (Nov 2, 2009)

*weather*

wish you would have had better weather but at least you seen deer.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 2, 2009)

SCPO said:


> just got back from first hunt at jk. weather was bad. rained molst of day tues so didn't get to put stand in. wed and thur kind of hot. windy and started to drizzel this morning. i had gout in right foot so i just hunted close to road. did meet TOMBOYBOOTS there. let me tell you she hunts hard. i don't think 3 of us could tag up and keep up with her. she still needs to learn to take her gun in when putting up a stand. she can give you a better report than i can. 64 had signed in as of this morning. several does and i know one big buck had been checked. plus one small buck that got him a ticket and spot in hall of shame. those hunting second hunt should be in prime of the rut. good luck and maybe tbb can add something



Final total was 68 hunters, 12 deer taken, 4 legal bucks, 1 illegal buck, and 7 antlerless (think a few were buttons). I saw a 6 pt. and a cowhorn spike while on stand Wed.... In reference to the taking the gun when putting up a stand  I was moving my API Grand Slam Magnum 3500 Wed. afternoon and couldn't decide whether to tote that heavy climber on my back while looking for a tree, or carry the rifle until I found a tree then come back for the climber. I opted for the climber and left the rifle in the truck. I hadn't walked 150 yds. and jumped a shooter buck  he ran behind a small stand of sweet gum trees and I bleated at him twice with my mouth... now this has never happened to me before but he turned around and came back around the corner to stare at me... I'm sure he was saying to himself "OMG it's a girl!" and then he started laughing at me because I wasn't carrying a rifle  I just want you to know Ron that Sat. at dark I carried that climber on my back and the rifle all the way from Mike's field to the truck  I do believe I was the last hunter to leave from Joe Kurz at 11:00 p.m. Sat. night and got home about 3:00 a.m.... I'm still trying to recuperate  I met quite a few people from here on Woody's and I had a great time, ready to do it again!


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 2, 2009)

Hunted all four days.Took one doe home.Saw several bucks.


----------



## preston (Nov 2, 2009)

*quail*

did any of yall bump up any quail while walking around?


----------



## mikelogg (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes.Jumped a good sized covey walking beside a field on Pup road close to the powerlines.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 3, 2009)

I`m thinking about the bow hunt coming up. does this place have primitive camping and are the roads good enough for my old 2 wheel drive pu? Thanks and congrats on the ten point young Lady.RC


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 4, 2009)

robert carter said:


> I`m thinking about the bow hunt coming up. does this place have primitive camping and are the roads good enough for my old 2 wheel drive pu? Thanks and congrats on the ten point young Lady.RC



They do have primitive camping, only 1 camp ground but it's big. The roads are fine for a 2 wheel drive too. Keep an eye out for the volunteer for JK... his name is Dan, and he's usually around somewhere driving a tractor, really nice guy.


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 12, 2009)

I know of one nice one that was taken today maybe he will post some pics when he gets home.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 12, 2009)

yelper43 said:


> I know of one nice one that was taken today maybe he will post some pics when he gets home.



Good hope to see them, really sucks you wait 3-4 years to get drawn for this hunt, and you have weather like this. Wish we could get a cold snap. This is how it was when I was drawn lasttime.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 13, 2009)

*Jk*

Maybe they will save me one to shoot next week bowhunting........Glad they opened it up for bow only during Nov....Now I can go and aint got to wait for next year.............Good Luck to all on the hunt........Yelper43 will get one....Hes got a good honey hole there.......


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 14, 2009)

Man, slacking on the updates!


----------



## buckshed (Nov 14, 2009)

Went by checkstion on friday morning....They had checked out four legal bucks and 2 illegal. Decent bucks but nothing big yet.


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hog daddy killed a legal "quality buck" from what i was told and i heard that at least 4 bucks did't meet the measure. Dont shoot if your not sure is what i was told. Dehunt you were the highlight of our hunt in 07 you made us feel proud and you hunted harder than anyone in the whole camp and you scored on good buck also. We found a hotspot and it worked again from what i have heard but it may not hold true next year. Hope to see you there!


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 15, 2009)

two different stories, guess we will find out tonight! Cant wait to hear/see um....


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 15, 2009)

Stinks about the illegals. On a quality hunt like that it is gonna have to be a really big deer before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 16, 2009)

*Jk*

Going to try to make it Friday morning......Got a couple bow spots to try..........................Thanks Yelper...Wish my buck had a been as big as yours.....
Regardless its easy to tell if its a shooter or not......if not sure dont shoot.....I heard they fined a guy during bow season $250.00 for shooting a small buck....Need to keep the money and plant more on the wma.............


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 17, 2009)

When I signed in this morning, just 3 does were signed out. Thats it so far for the bow hunt....


----------



## head buster (Nov 22, 2009)

6 does and two bucks that I know of. LOTS of chasing going on this past week. wish i had another couple of days to hunt.


----------

